# strange colours



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

any of you who have read my thread will know i don't breed show mice so i get lots of randomness within my litters... i have one mouse, panda, who i thought was black and white; but as she's grown i've realised she is black and white, but.... the spots as they go on to her belly go ginger and white? her mum is black with a ginger belly and her dad is white? have you ever heard of anything like this?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds like a pied tan mousie with the orange belly, even if it is pale orange, and white markings through it. I was surprised the first time I saw one because I didn't know it was possible. It can be very attractive.


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

I agree with moustress. It sounds like a black tan piebald 
It's not strange when you think about it. Tan is dominant and both parents must have carried recessive spotting. And tan and recessive spotting is not on the same locus.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

deff agree with black tan pied. I had one one in the past and have one now who just had babies. 
Ive also got a white mouse with some faint tan patches on her belly, she produced dove & black tan pieds when bred to an agouit pied so i asume she is dove tan pied but with so much white.


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

if i managed to get another one from aztc and nero, that was male would it be viable to cross them with panda and then thier offspring, and to try and get it a stable trait or does the genetics not work like that?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

It's a broken black tan. Everywhere up here! The tan gene, At, is dominant so is generally very easy to pass on to offspring


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

the white spotting is ressives. (s/s)
so breed her to a solid (S/S) you will get carryers (S/s)
Breed to a carryer you will get 50% carryers (S/s) 50% broken/pied (s/s)
breed her to another broken/pied (s/s) you will get all broken/pied (s/s)


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

ooo thank you ^_^

she's in with a solid white at the moment (need to keep the numbers ticking over) but i've also put her mum and dad back together (it was her turn anyway after a good break from her first litter) to see if i get more.


----------

